
Why Rewrite Your Code When You Can Strangle It? - burnout1540
http://blog.hellosign.com/why-rewrite-your-code-when-you-can-strangle-it/
======
BenMosher
This notion of "strangling" old code is new to me, but I think it is similar
to a benefit I have seen with using Flux to manage SPA state:

You can always add more stores.

Since every store receives every dispatch, playing with a new way of managing
state need not ever modify existing code; just create a new store and
intercept the same actions with a different outcome.

On several occasions, I have even duplicated a store to try changing one or
two things, leaving the original intact. This made me feel dirty at first, but
it is actually a great way to try out new ideas without introducing any
breaking changes, intentional or otherwise.

